# Side Skirts ?



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello again,

Just wondering if any company make side skirts for 99 Sentras.

I've been looking around bot all of them are huge, very low body kit type and what i'm looking for is something short/small, kind of like a lip for the sides.

All replies appreciated !

Thank you !


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stock SE-L side skirts


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Huh*



1.6pete said:


> stock SE-L side skirts


So i can get mine out and get the stocks from a SE-L and just bolt em on ?

Any SE-L ? any specific year ?

Any website that sells em ?

Thank You


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

only available on 98 SE or 99 SE-L... you best luck is to check the classifieds all the time like i did


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Cool*



jlee1469 said:


> only available on 98 SE or 99 SE-L... you best luck is to check the classifieds all the time like i did


Anyone has a picture of them, i searched for a picture but all of them are off.

Thank You.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

justins car

















differant pic 
and another 
an entire thread full of them


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pictures.

Now, is this just two parts ? (one for each side?)

Anyone know the part numbers from nissan ?

Thank you all !


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

it is 2 parts


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Each skirt is 2 parts.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*So...*

So i went to Nissan today and they don't have ANY part for the SE-L...

They said that I have to look on the oem nissan websites for them.

I think that's b/s so if i could get the specific part numbers would be good, because the ones that were posted by "crazy101101" that says:



> SE-L sideskirts part numbers
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I asked for them at nissan and they can't find them.

Anyone knows what am i doing wrong ? Maybe i really have to go to some website ?

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

godspeed said:


> So i went to Nissan today and they don't have ANY part for the SE-L...
> 
> They said that I have to look on the oem nissan websites for them.
> 
> ...


Ask Greg V from Mossy Performance.. he always seems to have the right parts... www.mossyperformance.com

you can also call local junkyards and check if they have any Nissan Sentra's, sometimes you will be surprised what you can find..


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

UnkalledFor said:


> Ask Greg V from Mossy Performance.. he always seems to have the right parts... www.mossyperformance.com
> 
> you can also call local junkyards and check if they have any Nissan Sentra's, sometimes you will be surprised what you can find..


Are they easily removed? Because I plan on going soon, finding me a OEM bumper too. My Sentra XE bumper blows.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i havent changed mine yet.. but im sure people on here have.. search around and you will probably find something on it..


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

there are a bunch of screw underneath (5 on each side?) and 2 on the wheel wells where the splash guards would screw on


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

My B15 sentra skirts fit the 95-99 B14 sentra.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> My B15 sentra skirts fit the 95-99 B14 sentra.....


Does that mean aftermarket B15 skirts may fit the B14 Sentra?
I think as long as they only sit along the lower part of the car (like OEM), and don't come up onto the body, they just might....


----------

